# 4-15-08 honey hole walleyes



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Started fishing some small honey holes, got to my first one of many and didn't need to go anywhere else. My buddy Brad and I with a limit in short order. Released a couple bigger eyes like this one.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks like fun to me! :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

That is awesome and a day when the sun was shining!


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

nice! you need to cheer up that other fella in the pic though, he alwasys looks ****** to be fishin


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

The guy taking the picture catch any of those? If so he's getting shafted not getting to be in the picture too..  Nice fish wing, up here is getting like that now... Can't get enough of it wish I didn't have to work...


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah Brad doesn't smile for pics, we caught some many eyes in the last few years that it's a daily thing, kind of get immune to it. That's smiling after catching a nice limit. You get so caught up in trying to catch the big one.He was smiling when he figured out it was my turn to clean fish. I can tell you that much.

Night,
No it's a two man limit not on the Red, 5 eye daily limit per person.And if all goes well I will have some other pics from a new honey hole on here by tomorrow. Knock on wood.


----------



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

good job man, nice


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

What were u guys using? It kinda looks like a white twister tail on a jig in the pic?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

That day it was a white 1/4 jig red hook, and a 3in white twister tail tipped with large fatheads. I usually use pink, white, then chartreuse. Also find a yellow twister tail out produces white on some waters.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Nice fish! :beer:


----------

